# Our Babies



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Thought i'd show our new additions they are 6 days now and all doing well
There are 7 of the little darlings.......bet i wont be calling them that in a few weeks!!

















Bless this little girl is the double of her mum (she use to snuggle up as a pup to)


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

omg they are gorgeous  mum is really pretty aswell.

wen i see the first pic i thort they was lil staffys, seems strange seeing boxer pups wiv tails  im still getting used to it.

wat color was the sire????


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Bless they wag their tails already ............gonna be fun with 7 of them wagging as they get bigger (dont know if its normal but they all have white tips on their tails??)

Lucys dad was a red so we used a red sire on her


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww aint they sweet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

awwww i want one LOL they are soooo cute,
can i have the mummy as well please LMAO not really
hope they bring u joy and happiness 
keep us posted


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

awww they are so cute


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

OMG how sweet are they. I would love another Boxer


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

wooliewoo said:


> Bless they wag their tails already ............gonna be fun with 7 of them wagging as they get bigger (dont know if its normal but they all have white tips on their tails??)
> 
> Lucys dad was a red so we used a red sire on her


Yer white tips on boxers tails are very normal 

Keep us updated wiv pics plz


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

aww how cute are these  all these dog photos aren't doing me any good, it's making me puppy broody


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

I wished i had not looked at that pic, they are soooooooooo cute, i never liked boxer's but just latley i have seen quite a few of them and have got to admit i would have one, but not till a couple more kids have left home


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lovely babies it is hard getting used to the tails LOL seeing the welsh with them is strange


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are so sweet


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

awwwww they are very cute


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

amazing photos and absoultly gorgeous puppies,,,


----------

